# Rescued a couple bottles from the large Track Hoes at a construction site.



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 8, 2016)

Went to lunch and stopped by to check the construction site next to the courthouse in Pass Christian MS.  The site was the old Miramar Hotel.  The track hoes hit a trash pit and stopped long enough for me to save these few bottles.  Check out the whittled colored soda.  WOW....
  Stopping by tomorrow when I'm off.  They said they would dig for me   How awesome are people?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks good to me, I've found many bottles at Construction sites, Good luck tomorrow. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2016)

Very nice colour on that one!  What's the hexagonal bottle say?


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2016)

construction sites can often unearth old bottles , if it was the site of an old hotel there is likely to be other bottles in the area


----------



## deenodean (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice gets and NICE People !!


----------



## kleinkaliber (Apr 9, 2016)

Have some pizza delivered to the jobsite for the crew at lunch time.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2016)

Tomorrow has come & gone? Any Updates? Don't leave us hanging? LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 10, 2016)

in my town down here , they put a finch up so you can't get on to the site.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 11, 2016)

Bought them poboys   It helps when you have a gold badge hanging around  your neck when you enter the job site   They were very nice guys and interested in history.  They found the hotel's well and privies and are digging them for me today because they want to know what's in them now too   Sometimes you meet people who restore your faith in humanity.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow sweet, and nice emerald green soda.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2016)

Let us know what you/they find. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 12, 2016)

We are going back this Saturday.  We all work all week.  Found the well, and it's the site of the Miramar Hotel from the 1840's.  TONS of bottles left to dig .  I will post pics.  Wish us luck!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> in my town down here , they put a finch up so you can't get on to the site.



Those finches are evil and dangerous birds. Please be careful!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2016)

Lordbud said:


> Those finches are evil and dangerous birds. Please be careful!





Here they put up fence's. LEON.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 13, 2016)

I always find it's cool to look at the tax rolls, find the owner, contact them about getting the bottles out of the site before they sell it, construct on it, etc...
That's the absolute best thing about living in the South.  The people are so nice.  And yes, I capitalized South


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice color on that soda


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2016)

did you ever find any bottles at the old hotel ? hasn't been any updates for a bit


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 25, 2016)

We found quite a bit of broken glass.  Isn't that always the way?  Three mold whiskey's, open pontil wines, tons of plates and hotel debris.  It was the site of the Miramar Hotel.  Still going to dig the privies.  I will post some pics from that dig.  Wish us luck.  Should be good this coming weekend as it hasn't rained in a few days.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 25, 2016)

Some of the crying glass


----------

